# Small business and starter cash



## laughingisharder (Feb 27, 2012)

If you had roughly 20k starter cash what would you invest it in?

I've had the idea of building a cool training ground for weapons in Klamath. Or a themed little getaway for people to relax and chill.


----------



## laughingisharder (Feb 27, 2012)

What are some of your ideas


----------



## dprogram (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd buy a cheap house with 10k and fix it up with about a 5k investment while living in it. (paint and carpet and used appliances wouldn't even cost 2k) Put about 3k in a CD so it's making money for me. Sell the house for a 40-50k profit then move on to something slightly larger all while keeping most of my profits in a CD. I'd continue to do this over and over while moving up to nicer homes or areas.


----------



## laughingisharder (Feb 29, 2012)

....does that work


----------



## dprogram (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah it works. I used to sling foreclosures and met tons of investors. They eventually get to the point of not even having to do the repairs themselves...


----------

